# Happy 80th Birthday Brian Redman from BMW



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW NA honored BMW Motorsport driver Brian Redman on the occasion of his 80th Birthday at a special dinner during the Amelia Island Concours 2017. This short video was shown as an intro to the evening.

https://youtu.be/mXhAVa4Ogdk


----------



## m5in2009 (Nov 11, 2007)

You are 80 but not old! Congrats and happy birthday. You are truly an inspiration to us all.


----------

